# Working in US for One year



## wjuby (Apr 13, 2011)

My husband has been Asked to go and work in the California office for a year, any advice on what we need to do would be gratefully received we are trying to find out if I could also work there, what visa's we need to apply for. Whether we should pay tax in the UK or US and what to expect/ask for in the relocation package!
Thank you


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

If your husband's company is sending him to work in the US, then the company should be the ones taking care of the visa. Don't think that you would be able to work though, could be wrong.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's the employer who has to initiate the visa process. You need to find out what sort of visa they are proposing for him - and thus for you. 

Normally, you'd wind up paying US taxes while you're over there. But a common relocation perk is to have tax assistance, which can include having your US (and UK, if necessary) taxes prepared professionally.

Otherwise, relocation should cover moving costs (in both directions, assuming this is a limited term contract), including a few weeks in a hotel or other temporary accommodations while you are house hunting. If the assignment is more open ended than that, make sure there is a provision for repatriation should anything unexpected go wrong with the job in the first year or two you're over there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

wjuby said:


> My husband has been Asked to go and work in the California office for a year, any advice on what we need to do would be gratefully received we are trying to find out if I could also work there, what visa's we need to apply for. Whether we should pay tax in the UK or US and what to expect/ask for in the relocation package!
> Thank you


The visa may be an L1 or even an E2. Spouse can work on either, though you should budget 90 days from arrival for your work authorisation to be processed.

Whilst the company should deal with the visa, it's best to be proactive about it. It is not unknown for companies to send people over as a tourist to work. When the proverbial hits the fan, it's most commonly the employee who's covered in it, not the employer.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations!
Read through some of the old posts. These questions have been discussed over and over.

The short - company has to apply for the appropriate visa. Go through the stickies and read up on L1 and E2.
Relo packages vary - medical insurance, relo UK/US and US/UK, temporary housing, transportation, severence, ... You should better your economic situation. Compare cost of living plus expenses associated with short term relocation such as security deposits, your break in employment, household essential such as small appliances, insurance and vehicle ...
There is no option on tax - you have to file a US tax return as you receive US income.


----------

